# Ice Condition Reports



## icebucketjohn

Saturday 12/26 Noon
PLX/OSP. 70% FROZEN. NO GOOD


----------



## set-the-drag

Gotta be a few ponds that locked up


----------



## Evinrude58

swone did drive by of Nimmy today and a couple areas are getting there but not ready yet.


----------



## catfish_1999

Don't be foolish just yet!!! It has only been cold for 2.5 days. Why rush it and end up swimming? Be patient and see what the weather brings in the next few days.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nimmy is 90% wide open.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Thanks John.


----------



## guppygill

catfish_1999 said:


> Don't be foolish just yet!!! It has only been cold for 2.5 days. Why rush it and end up swimming? Be patient and see what the weather brings in the next few days.


Who’s being foolish? Who’s rushing it? He’s just posting ice conditions like he and a lot of guys on here have done for years.


----------



## cement569

i was at the new state park at plx a minute ago. and down by the dog park i was walking my dogs near the water across from the boat ramp. checked the ice.......maybe an eighth of an inch thick, its gonna be awhile


----------



## jjanda

I drove around and checked Wingfoot, Mogadore, Berlin, Deer Creek and Walborn. Wingfoot and Mogadore are starting to form decent ice in spots. Everything else is struggling to lock up.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nauti cat

My two ponds started to freeze today some open water, I not a hard water guy so dose not matter to me but hope you guys that are get some when I am in S.C. for 3 months.


----------



## Evinrude58

Thanks NC


----------



## Bassbme

I've never really been much of an ice fishing person, but I really hope you guys get a good long safe ice season this year. I know it's been a while. I'm being a bit selfish in my hopes as well, as I think a nice hard and long hard water season would do a lot to knock down the incredible amount of bait I was marking this fall. 

Good luck you guys, and stay safe out there.


----------



## trapperjon

Nauti cat said:


> My two ponds started to freeze today some open water, I not a hard water guy so dose not matter to me but hope you guys that are get some when I am in S.C. for 3 months.


Let me know if you'd like me to keep an eye on your ponds for ya while you're gone. 😁


----------



## set-the-drag

Last night ladue was shore ice and my brothers pond was skimmed


----------



## DBV

set-the-drag said:


> Gotta be a few ponds that locked up


Mine is, but it is snow ice. Bummer. Need a rain and start over again. I sure hope we get at least a month of ice fishing this year.


----------



## vib-E

Guess I'll just let the cobwebs continue to grow on my ice gear for now

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

DBV said:


> Mine is, but it is snow ice. Bummer. Need a rain and start over again. I sure hope we get at least a month of ice fishing this year.


They did say we were gonna have a wet warm winter because of la nineo so my expectations aren't the highest. To much up and down with temperatures going to be tough to get good ice


----------



## HappySnag

they can not predict the waves for next day,and they can predict the ice.


----------



## capt.scott

My son is up in northern Michigan the last two day. Said lake they are on has 7 inches off ice on it. Two man limit of nice gills today.


----------



## CHOPIQ

I went by Indian lake today and three guys were fishing on the ice. I watched them for a little while and only seen them catch a few dink gills.


----------



## icebucketjohn

LADUE: Monday morning 10am
Open Water at the Washington St Boat House.
St Rt 44 BoatLaunch: THIN Ice on West side


----------



## set-the-drag

Sounds like it didn't change much from Saturday


----------



## Lewzer

Passing by Springfield Lake right now. Wide open with no signs of ice.


----------



## guppygill

Lewzer said:


> Passing by Springfield Lake right now. Wide open with no signs of ice.


When I went by Springfield, it had whitecaps going! LOL


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hard to believe a fully experienced icer like Kit went out Sunday SOLO. It's difficukt for me to truly imagine him doing so. Now I'm starting to wonder if he has more guts than brain cells.

NOPE... I'LL ATLEAST WAIT FOR A BUDDY OR NOT GO AT ALL. KIT IS ONE LUCKY FELLA.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore Tuesday 12/29.
3 guys off Congress Lake Rd - West side. Only. North Shore. The rest of the lake is THIN ICE.


----------



## icebucketjohn

If you're going to test the ice it looks like this morning is The Only Day. 10 day weather forecast doesn't look good. I'm gonna search for a little wind-protected bay & hopefully drill some holes. Won't be going solo or without my safety gear.


----------



## jjanda

I found a small public lake up north near my work I'm going to try at lunch and after work today. I have all my gear (including safety gear) with me. Hope everyone venturing out today stays safe and dry.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## vib-E

On a side note 3 years ago today I was ice fishing. damn facebook memories are depressing sometimes

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dang I wish I was on the ice again today. Maybe Friday.


----------



## icebucketjohn

It's 5:30am & I'm itching to hit the ice for a 2nd day in a row...but I don't think it's gonna happen. Too much rain & above freezing temps ruined what little we had. Bummer for all of us.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Ya John, and the next 7-8 day weather does not look good, might have to do another road trip!


----------



## set-the-drag

It rained then snowed by me it's a mess


----------



## loweman165

Drove past Wallace Lake in Berea, 6 feet of open water all the way around yet some goof found a way out in the middle and was fishing. As long as he doesn't mind risking the lives of the first responders to save his dumb a$$.


----------



## TheRockyRiverKid

Anyone have eyes on Portage or Long lakes? Thinking about getting the boat out there Saturday with no ice.


----------



## ditchdigger

Wingfoot today. No thanks!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Couldn't get on Nimisila this morning despite bringing a 10ft 2×6 plank. The ice was just too far deteriorated. Dustin & I decided to try the Christman Rd Bridge & C5 Culvert. Not even a nibble. It still felt good to get outdoors on New Year's Day.


----------



## set-the-drag

I can report my house is covered in ice🙆‍🤷‍♂️


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore-East End : Palm & Saxe Rd. Tuesday 1/5 9:30am.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore: Congress Lake Rd. East & West Pics.


----------



## Lewzer

May still be hope for you. 



https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2021/01/05/polar-vortex-split-cold-snow/


----------



## set-the-drag

Looks like the vortex might just be a glancing blow. The middle of the country down to Louisiana going to get cold but looks like there is a strong Caribbean jet stream that cuts back up and right at us 😞


----------



## c. j. stone

I saw a guy fishing Wft yesterday around 1:30. He had walked out onto the big bay by the Park road between manager's house and the Dog Park easily 150 yds from the road. Walking around w/o a spud bar. When I was leaving a few minutes later, he as sitting in a chair fishing away. One vehicle in the lot, an older red Chevy p/u with fiberglas bed cover.
"I am NOT saying the ice is/was Safe by any stretch!"


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> I saw a guy fishing Wft yesterday around 1:30. He had walked out onto the big bay by the Park road between manager's house and the Dog Park easily 150 yds from the road. Walking around w/o a spud bar. When I was leaving a few minutes later, he as sitting in a chair fishing away. One vehicle in the lot, an older red Chevy p/u with fiberglas bed cover.
> "I am NOT saying the ice is/was Safe by any stretch!"


You didn’t see my spud because it was laying next to my chair . As I said in your other thread you made about seeing me in the northeast fourm. You saw me walking without my spud in an area I’d been fishing for 3 hours before you rolled through. 

I had already very thoroughly spudded it out!


----------



## c. j. stone

Sorry, Dave, didn't mean nuthin' personal! More of a reminder to new icers!


----------



## bobberbucket

c. j. stone said:


> Sorry, Dave, didn't mean nuthin' personal! More of a reminder to new icers!


No offense taken here. [mention]c. j. stone [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Ladue: Thursday 1/7/21
U.S. Rt 422
Northside: Open
Southside: 100% Skim Ice

St. Rt 44
Westside: 80% Skim Ice
Eastside: 70% Skim Ice


----------



## icebucketjohn

There is a possibility of decent ice in a few protective bays this weekend. Night-time temps have been below freezing. It's been Cloudy all week. Day-time temps have NOT reached 40. Plus NO WIND. 

THERE'S A CHANCE!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore: Friday 1/8/21
Congress Lake Rd (CLR)
East side: 100% frozen
(2 Spuds & I'm thru)
West side: 50% Ice


----------



## Blackcat 86

NW Ohio (mostly private) ponds are setting up. Saw one guy out off Territorial Road just across the state line. Heard about a couple who went through on Big Turkey Lake west/southwest of Angola.


----------



## DBV

Our pond on west side of Cleveland lost all of its ice yesterday. Hope it comes back quickly.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nimisila: Saturday 1/8
North End: 100% Iced over
South End: 75% Iced Over

No good ice whatsoever.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Monday 1/11/21
Mogadore: 95% Ice Covered
Ladue: 95% Ice Covered
East Branch: 95% Ice Covered.

DIDN'T SEE ANYONE ON THE ICE.


----------



## DBV

Seems like the cold keeps getting pushed back. I just can’t understand why this keeps happening the last couple years and how forecasters are so wrong. Seems like they are never wrong about above average temps. 

When we do start to get some temps, then it just warms to 40’s like next couple days. Wish it was the opposite, predict 40’s but then only 20’s. Never seems to be that way. 

Sorry for the rant, but really getting frustrated, as each time the cold gets pushed back, means less time, if any on the ice. We should be on safe ice now.


----------



## johnboy111711

It's climate change and global warming. it's been noted in places all over the globe. the problem with forecasting is that they use daily and seasonal averages outside of say a week to week and a half. But the Rapidity of the climate change and the much more drastic weather patterns can not allow them to be even remotely correct.


----------



## DBV

johnboy111711 said:


> It's climate change and global warming. it's been noted in places all over the globe. the problem with forecasting is that they use daily and seasonal averages outside of say a week to week and a half. But the Rapidity of the climate change and the much more drastic weather patterns can not allow them to be even remotely correct.


I guess, but I still don’t buy into climate change/global warming. If that was true we would not have heat records going back to late 1800’s or early 1900’s. There are always periods of heat and cold and I think we are in one of those heat record times. I just hope it reverses sometime soon and we go into a prolonged cold period.

None of that excuse the poor forecasting. It should be much better now than it used to be and it definitely is not. Joe Bastardi has gotten worse and he used to be the gold standard. Now his long range forecasts are very bad.


----------



## brad crappie

johnboy111711 said:


> It's climate change and global warming. it's been noted in places all over the globe. the problem with forecasting is that they use daily and seasonal averages outside of say a week to week and a half. But the Rapidity of the climate change and the much more drastic weather patterns can not allow them to be even remotely correct.


It’s all about over population in the global warming spectrum! Let’s use that resource to stop this and to create another resource to create another issue down the road!!!


----------



## johnboy111711

I know, change is difficult. I love ice fishing, too. But, when the scientific community says it is happening, there is clear evidence it is happening, and the people who have a bunch more money than me are planning for changes in climate, I tend to believe it.


----------



## brad crappie

DBV said:


> I guess, but I still don’t buy into climate change/global warming. If that was true we would not have heat records going back to late 1800’s or early 1900’s. There are always periods of heat and cold and I think we are in one of those heat record times. I just hope it reverses sometime soon and we go into a prolonged cold period.
> 
> None of that excuse the poor forecasting. It should be much better now than it used to be and it definitely is not. Joe Bastardi has gotten worse and he used to be the gold standard. Now his long range forecasts are very bad.


I forgot to mention also what u said with warm periods and cold periods through out time!


----------



## DBV

johnboy111711 said:


> I know, change is difficult. I love ice fishing, too. But, when the scientific community says it is happening, there is clear evidence it is happening, and the people who have a bunch more money than me are planning for changes in climate, I tend to believe it.


I know, but I can point to as many respected individuals scientific community that says it is not happening just as much as much as the ones that do. Just don’t buy it, otherwise would not have records that go back a hundred years that showed warmth warmer than today. What caused back then? Horses? Just a bunch of media hype and waste of money. 

Whatever one believes, still does not make up for the very poor forecasting. It is 2021, have to be better at forecasting that what is going on. What is the point of being a weather forecaster if you are always wrong and have more information than anytime in our lifetime to analyze. 

Will stop now, as this is about ice fishing reports, which will not be many if this trend continues. LOL.


----------



## dlancy

It is very frustrating to look at the weather each week. Each forecast shows cold temps creeping in that would give us a decent freeze and then everyday day it seems to either get worse for us or the cold pushes to the end of the 14 day forecast. For the weekend fishers, right now the 23rd and 24th should be game on outside of the typical early ice spots. I’ll be poking around somewhere this weekend to scratch the itch until it all locks in. I’m getting pretty tired of marking spots on my navionics map that I can never fish because of the ice conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

a few questions I have with the global warming theory. What caused the end of the last ice age if humans are to blame for the current situation as there were not nearly as many people and we were not industrialized? How are we suddenly in a warming up trend if humans are to blame yet in the 70's the experts were warning we were headed into a new mini ice age? Can someone explain if humans are to blame how in the 1600s we had a mini ice age yet there were far more people than when the last ice age ended and we were more industrialized?


----------



## brad crappie

Am talking the last 20 years but u do have valid points with way back then! U got to emit with more humans u got more resources being used more pollution and so on! Bottom line damaging things


----------



## Pooch

..................... And we're officially derailed.


----------



## REEL GRIP

These so called climate experts remind me of the financial experts.
They claim to know what the future has instore.
But, in all reality, no one knows.


----------



## cement569

does anyone know if mosquito has any ice forming yet? i live over an hour away and havent been up that way for while....thanks for any reports


----------



## brad crappie

cement569 said:


> does anyone know if mosquito has any ice forming yet? i live over an hour away and havent been up that way for while....thanks for any reports


Yes skimmed up completely


----------



## cement569

thank you, hope it firms up this weekend


----------



## vib-E

brad crappie said:


> Am talking the last 20 years but u do have valid points with way back then! U got to emit with more humans u got more resources being used more pollution and so on! Bottom line damaging things


Global warming is all bs.its the cycle of the planet cleansing itself.the cycle will continue wether u try and stop it or not.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

I dont want to get this thread off topic more than it already is, but just wanted to throw my 2 cents out there about global warming. I watched a video a while back of 2 guys that were having a debate and the one guy said something that really made a lot of sense. He basically said, if global warming was as serious of a threat and the ice caps were melting and oceans were rising at the rates the " climate experts " claim, why do real estate investors continue to spend and invest billions of dollars into ocean front condos, hotels, restaurants, etc etc. These people are extremely smart with their money, i dont think they'd continue sinking money into something just to to lose it all. I go to the same condo, in the same state, at the same beach, same time of year. Never looks like the ocean is getting any closer lol. Ok carry on lol.


----------



## Flathead76

If I can not fish soft water I hope you guys get all the hard water that you can get. Just don’t want anything in between where nobody can enjoy it. After last year you guys deserve a good season. Stay safe.


----------



## brad crappie

vib-E said:


> Global warming is all bs.its the cycle of the planet cleansing itself.the cycle will continue wether u try and stop it or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


Not saying I don’t agree with the planet cleaning itself but your saying no human influences hurt the wAter ways or ozone??? No wAter pollution or smog??? Plus fishermen can’t hurt a population of fish in some bodies of water! 😳


----------



## vib-E

brad crappie said:


> Not saying I don’t agree with the planet cleaning itself but your saying no human influences hurt the wAter ways or ozone??? No wAter pollution or smog??? Plus fishermen can’t hurt a population of fish in some bodies of water!


Before humans there were other means hurting the planet..ok back to the ice reports.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

vib-E said:


> Before humans there were other means hurting the planet..ok back to the ice reports.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


Your right on that too nice come back!


----------



## set-the-drag

Anybody check lapoo lately


----------



## odell daniel

Evinrude58 said:


> a few questions I have with the global warming theory. What caused the end of the last ice age if humans are to blame for the current situation as there were not nearly as many people and we were not industrialized? How are we suddenly in a warming up trend if humans are to blame yet in the 70's the experts were warning we were headed into a new mini ice age? Can someone explain if humans are to blame how in the 1600s we had a mini ice age yet there were far more people than when the last ice age ended and we were more industrialized?
> [/QUOGlaciers are melting in the northern hemisphere..we know that, glaciers are forming just as fast in the southern hemisphere, maybe the weight transfer is causing the earth to move ever so slightly causing our weather to slowly warm. NOTHING IS AS GOOD TODAY AS IT WAS 20 OR 30 YEARS AGO, EXCEPT THE WALLEYE FISHING ON ERIE OF COURSE.


----------



## vib-E

Checked the gravel pit that I work at.and I had 1 1/4 inch ice.exact.i used a tape measure.lol.first ice I been on since 2018.didnt fish.just walked about about 10ft.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

As of yesterday evening several strip pits are iced up down my way, giving it a go next weekend hopefully


----------



## vib-E

Future is looking great boys.lets hope it holds true









Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Tried to get on Nimmy early Monday morning, but the ice was totally trashed... slush around the entire lake. Not a safe spot whatsoever.

Drove to Moggy & fished with nephew, Marky along with Trapperjohn, son Trevor, Lil Rob & Robbie. Bite was extremely slow landing 8 gills Put out 4 Tip Ups, but no takers. 3" of ice & 1" slush. Not that good. Shoreline was ok, but not really great either.


----------



## Lewzer

I did a drive around yesterday. Was surprised how little ice there was. Two guys off the Ticknor ramp at Mogadore. 43, CLR was open. Palm had ice but looked wet. 
Wingfoot was open along with a lot of Walborn.


----------



## fishwithsons

Lewzer said:


> I did a drive around yesterday. Was surprised how little ice there was. Two guys off the Ticknor ramp at Mogadore. 43, CLR was open. Palm had ice but looked wet.
> Wingfoot was open along with a lot of Walborn.


I've never thought to ice fish Walborn. Do you do well out there in the winter? I picked up some really nice stripes and a few perch this summer trolling with my canoe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

I haven’t ice fished Walborn before. I fish it heavily in the kayak along with Deer Creek as long as it’s open water. Mainly catfish in the cold water months.


----------



## snag

I hit walborn a few years back and got into some crappie. Deer creek was small gills and a few crappie and cats. Didn’t get out last season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

Lewzer said:


> I haven’t ice fished Walborn before. I fish it heavily in the kayak along with Deer Creek as long as it’s open water. Mainly catfish in the cold water months.


Ok, good to know about the catfish in the cold water. If we get a long enough cold spell, I might give it a try for ice fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Tuesday: 
Ladue: 75% Skim Ice
PLX: Skim Ice... Nobody on the ice


----------



## lureluzer

North and South ends of nimi


----------



## PHATE

wow. I was hoping nimi was locked up by now.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore: Weds 1/20 1:30pm
Congress Lake Rd
West is Open
East is Locked Up


----------



## snag

Went to a local pond to check the ice, shallow end bad edges, went to deeper end looked ok , couple hits with spud so far so good stepped out ok second step not good , bottom fell out under me, up to my waist in a flash. Boy is that water cold now . Crawled out and walked back dripping guess I’ll wait on that spot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Went to a local pond to check the ice, shallow end bad edges, went to deeper end looked ok , couple hits with spud so far so good stepped out ok second step not good , bottom fell out under me, up to my waist in a flash. Boy is that water cold now . Crawled out and walked back dripping guess I’ll wait on that spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you got out & that it wasn’t too deep! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Yeah , out a bit more would have been different. Always hated going through cattails, never freezes good. Lesson learned .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

snag said:


> Yeah , out a bit more would have been different. Always hated going through cattails, never freezes good. Lesson learned .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your wisdom.


----------



## fishwithsons

snag said:


> Went to a local pond to check the ice, shallow end bad edges, went to deeper end looked ok , couple hits with spud so far so good stepped out ok second step not good , bottom fell out under me, up to my waist in a flash. Boy is that water cold now . Crawled out and walked back dripping guess I’ll wait on that spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that pond well. It's the only place I've ever fallen in while ice fishing. It's a long cold walk back to the truck. Glad you're ok!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg

Only time I ever broke through the ice was stepping off it through the cattails at Mogadore. Only 1 leg went in, but it was a very cold leg the whole drive home!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hope to do a lil poking around PLX today & try to get on Sunday morning


----------



## Lewzer

Seven guys on the ice at OSP right now. Three on the small bay south of the parking lot and 4 more further south past the bay along the shoreline. One shanty track at the launch. Looks like he set up a couple of tip ups and is sitting in his truck. 
C1 at Nimi is open. One shanty set up on the large bay north of the campground road. Lots of open water around that shanty. 
Pretty much open at the south Christman launch.


----------



## Lewzer




----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Lewzer said:


> I haven’t ice fished Walborn before. I fish it heavily in the kayak along with Deer Creek as long as it’s open water. Mainly catfish in the cold water months.


No fish in Deer Creek, waste of time!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Weds 1/27. Ice at Ladue & Moggy looked much better in comparison to yesterday. It reverted back to a white color vs the awefull gray from the recent rains & warm temps. It didnt result in much ice formation, but I'd consider it 'Apple Pie Crust'. 

The next 24-36 hrs should yield improved ice formation & thickness.


----------



## ranger487

Seen 3 guys fishing the NorthEast side of mosquito this afternoon I would not think its safe yet but they were out there


----------

